# Elizabeth River Fish Identification



## TheErsatsAngler (May 9, 2016)

Fished for about 30 mins the other day and caught this guy. shrimp, bottom rig. Didn't have a lot of time, but it was good to catch something. 

I have heard that this fish is a Juvenile stripped bass, a white bass, a croaker, or a silver perch. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like a White Perch to me.


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

It is a white perch... 100 percent sure


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

White perch


----------



## TheErsatsAngler (May 9, 2016)

sexy, thanks for the help guys. 

I let him go, but for the record, how is perch, taste wise?


----------



## TheErsatsAngler (May 9, 2016)

sexy, thanks for the help guys. 

I let him go, but for the record, how is perch, taste wise?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

I haven't had one but Stuphinda eats them all the time.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

One of the best tasting fish, IMO. Firm, sweet, white meat.


----------



## TheErsatsAngler (May 9, 2016)

It's not on the va fishing regs, is it restricted at all?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

They are a non-game fish, no size or possession limits.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Caught plenty in the Lafayette River as a kid, ate them too - same bait, same rig. 50 years, how little changes in some things (but not many).


----------



## BeerJudge (Jul 31, 2008)

I too caught them in the Lafayette River, in Norfolk starting in 1956 when I was eight years old. We just called the perch. They are still there and tastier than spot or croaker to me.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

nice catch,all i got was soak an wett


----------

